# Ja rule



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Don't know if anyone here has heard his new song. I don't remember the name of it but it pretty much bashes on 50cent, dre, nas, eminem and his daughter...somehow I have the feeling that this was not a smart movie on scrawny ass ja's part









Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what's the name of the song?

only ja rule songs i ever come close to listening to are the shitty ones they play on the radio, and he doesn't diss anyone in those

eminem will have a field day on his next album tho, if its like you say


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't remember the name of the song, I'll have to snag the name of my friend tonight. Oh, I can't imagine what eminem is going to comeback with, here is a quote from the song, not positive if I got it exactly right but u will get the jist of it:
"you moms a crackhead, and kims a slut, so what's haley going to be when she grows up?"

he also talks a ton of sh*t bout 50, Dre, etc...
I think Ja's tiny ass has a deathwish, lol.

Mark


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> what's the name of the song?
> 
> only ja rule songs i ever come close to listening to are the shitty ones they play on the radio, and he doesn't diss anyone in those
> 
> eminem will have a field day on his next album tho, if its like you say


 Hell yeah eminem's next album is gonna have to be a 4 disc album for all the sh*t he is gonna put on it

50 cent, dre, and em have a cd coming out may 20th or 23rd i can't remeber it disses all over ja rule and murda inc.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought that Eminem has a new song out about Ja Rule?!?!? Im confused.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah it is that new song that has the "hailmary" beat to it from the old 2pac song
It is on the new cd coming out in may also


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mmmm....new cd's....frothing at the mouth


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

just found the name of the song its called "loose change"

Mark


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Ja Rule suckz he's trying to be a Gangster w/ his murder inc. and all. He's a p*ssy he's trying to make a new war, like WEST vs. East, that Deathrow started w/ Puffy.Ja wants attention and more record sells he's just a wanna be.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ja Rule is a lil ***, f*ck him, I just downloaded that song and listened to it, like you can take a guy, wanting to be a gangster, seriously when he's doing love songs w/ J Lo and Ashanti. And that blow on Em's daughter in his song was uncalled for, it wasn't funny nor needed. Ja Rule is an Onyx sounding wanna be, I hope he dies.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, it is rather hard to take that song seriously if you listen to his other songs with J-lo and such


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

Have you guys heard the Eminem, 50 Cent and Busta RHymes. Search for it on Kazaa or something. It hard to believe but Busta Rhymes verse is the best one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Have you guys heard the Eminem, 50 Cent and Busta RHymes. Search for it on Kazaa or something. It hard to believe but Busta Rhymes verse is the best one.


 Thats the one Im talking about! That is NICE and you NEVER hear busta talk sh*t before!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yup its called Hail Mary. and when Busta put on that Ja Rule voice and said..."What would it be w/ out you" I laughed my ass off. reminds me of the back n forth that Ice Cube and NWA had when he left NWA, funny sh*t.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> reminds me of the back n forth that Ice Cube and NWA had when he left NWA, funny sh*t.


 no vaseline..thats was a funny ass song by ice cube...


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

_Eazy E would be hangin' from a tree. 
With no vaseline, just a match and a little bit of gasoline. 
Light 'em up, burn 'em up, flame on... 
till that Jheri curl is gone. _


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHA.. I love these Hip Hop debates.

But Ja-Rule sukkz, voice sukkz.. cant wait till Dre and Eminem do come out with some shiet to bash his ass with. And I tell ya.. its not gonna be sincere!!!

What a way to try to boost up your popularity.. and to go against top artists..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Ja wants attention and more record sells


 Exactly. It will work too, even though Ja Rule has absolutely no talent whatsoever.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Lucky Luciano said:
> 
> 
> > Ja wants attention and more record sells
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Lucky Luciano said:
> 
> 
> > Ja wants attention and more record sells
> ...


 Yeah he does to have talent. You know like when he does that thing with his hand everytime he says "Murder Inc" ...now thats pure talent....


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Ja Rule is a lil ***, f*ck him, I just downloaded that song and listened to it, like you can take a guy, wanting to be a gangster, seriously when he's doing love songs w/ J Lo and Ashanti. And that blow on Em's daughter in his song was uncalled for, it wasn't funny nor needed. Ja Rule is an Onyx sounding wanna be, I hope he dies.


Yeah he does suck and all he does is songs with women well his ok songs anyway, But you no he fucked all of them. If I ever saw him even look at my girl before the thought even came across his head to go over there I would beat the f*cking sh*t out of him.

His whole record sales are probably from women they think hes cute. He look like a little spider monkey with a hard on. I hope dre and em put him in his place.








ja rule


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> But you no he fucked all of them.


God help me for knowing this, but I doubt he banged any of the girls he has sung with, he's married, happily I believe.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah I would say ja made a big bad move, he can't face the fact that he is not any good really anymore I like his stuff but I get tired of his murderinc in all his songs and since this happened yeah there is going to be some stuff sparking.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> > But you no he fucked all of them.
> 
> 
> God help me for knowing this, but I doubt he banged any of the girls he has sung with, he's married, happily I believe.


 True about being married.. but honestly, can you resist the temptations from groupies when your on the road??!?!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ja Rule SUCKS! BOOO He is DMX wanna-be! SWOLLEN MEMEBERS That where it's at.




























AND AUDIOSLAVE!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

sick song, not sure if you eminem fans have heard it yet is off of the "cradle to the grave" soundtrack. I think the song is called "go to sleep" it has eminem, obi trice, and dmx. The song is nasty









Mark


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Ja Rule is a short bitch. He likes being 3 feet tall so he can easily suck his boyfriend's c*ck. I would love to see him actually fight 50. Ja would get a little scratch on his face and cry like a little girl. 50 got shot like 6 timies and walks without a limp. It would be a blood bath.


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

YAH, I NO, JA RULE IS A GAY ***!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

School Criminal said:


> YAH, I NO, JA RULE IS A GAY ***!!!


 so you dont like Eminem...you dont like Ja Rule... who DO you like? Barney & Friends? Perhaps Elmo & Company? ... OOOH I KNOW!!! You like the Teletubbies... I'm sure they'll come out with their own CD soon...


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

No i like punk rock like blink 182, Sum 41etc.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

lol, that's not punk rock, lol.

now bruisers, dropkick, misfits, nofx, etc... that's punk rock.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Quit picking on him!!!! He's my bro. He just signed up because he was thinking of getting a Rhom because I told him they were cool. He's only 10. What you just signed up and posted what you thought and everyone made fun of you? Huh? that would suck.So Lay off!!!!!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

CKY said:


> Quit picking on him!!!! He's my bro. He just signed up because he was thinking of getting a Rhom because I told him they were cool. He's only 10. What you just signed up and posted what you thought and everyone made fun of you? Huh? that would suck.So Lay off!!!!!


 I had to take a shot at him in the other topic where he called eminem gay. Its all in good fun though. More power to him though for speaking his mind, especially since he was in the minority.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

CKY said:


> Quit picking on him!!!! He's my bro. He just signed up because he was thinking of getting a Rhom because I told him they were cool. He's only 10. What you just signed up and posted what you thought and everyone made fun of you? Huh? that would suck.So Lay off!!!!!


 Calm down. I didn't mean anything by my post about Barney and such... I like SUM41, BLINK, n all them too... jus chill out dude. We say things and dont mean anything serious, we're just having our own fun. Dont take it so hard.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cfr3 said:


> Ja Rule is a short bitch. He likes being 3 feet tall so he can easily suck his boyfriend's c*ck. I would love to see him actually fight 50. Ja would get a little scratch on his face and cry like a little girl. 50 got shot like 6 timies and walks without a limp. It would be a blood bath.


 hahahaa....walk up bj....he should be called.... ja rule c*ck


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

u have to admit though he was begging for it, just signing up to a board and posting stuff like that before anyone knows you is just begging for ppl to flame ya. I don't think anyones comments were malicious in intent, I think people were just playing for the most part.

mark


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> u have to admit though he was begging for it, just signing up to a board and posting stuff like that before anyone knows you is just begging for ppl to flame ya. I don't think anyones comments were malicious in intent, I think people were just playing for the most part.
> 
> mark










spoken like a wiseman...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I do what I can


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> lol, that's not punk rock, lol.
> 
> now bruisers, dropkick, misfits, nofx, etc... that's punk rock.


 Dropkick Murphys rule. Don't forget Bad Religion, they're still alright. The Ramones too.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

The groovie goulies and Yesterdays kids totally rock it up too.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Fear(my avatar) rocks 2. with songs like: Beef Boloney, Lets Have a War, I Believe I'll Have Another Beer, & Free Beer, how can you not like them


----------

